# how often does hair need cutting?



## flowers (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi
I just wondered how quickly does the hair of a Cockapoo grow and does it differ in different coat types?
Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it depends on what length you leave it. For us....from a really good scalping to wooly mamoth we are usually 6 months


----------

